# New England Patriots 07



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have just posted this thread for all other fans around the NFL to come and kiss the feet of Patriot fans, to bow to the masters and pay respect to excellence!! Come on get on your knees and :bowdown:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Man do I hope the sox get swept.....8)


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I was going to say that it is pretty easy to win when you cheat.....but.....Brady is the "MAN!" You put him on any, yes I said any, NFL team and you will win 9 out of 10 times.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

c,mon 870 stop hopeing and kiss my boot!!  Sox in 5 games!! Well at least you still have college ball to fall back on!... Whoops Boston College Ranked #2 in the Nation Sorry bout that 870!!  :lol: :lol:

Booster not bad but edit out that cheating part!! 8)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Booster said:


> I was going to say that it is pretty easy to win when you cheat.....but.....Brady is the "MAN!" You put him on any, yes I said any, NFL team and you will win 9 out of 10 times.


I know he is good, but I am not even sure he could make Vikings recievers catch the ball!!! :eyeroll:

SHut up woodpecker and Remmi!!!!!!!! uke:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Too bad the fans don't reflect Tom Brady's modesty. :eyeroll:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

there amazing, who would of thought the missing piece to the puzzle was a lazy crack head!!! but when he want s to moss is amazin!!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks woodpecker I will be pulling for the Broncos tonight!

You Guys ready for The Colt and the Pats this weekend?? I will be right after I get over this World series hang over ! 8)

Did you guys know that in the game against Miami last week Brady had more touchdown passes than incomplete passes when they first took him out in the 3rd quarter! 

Brady is great but he is not why the pats are this good! Its a team effort and we know this in New England and that is why we make the rest of the leage look foolish.

Moss is not a crackhead!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Bore.224 said:


> Moss is not a crackhead!


You keep tellin' yourself that, but he's a very skilled & talented one! Charles Manson was a helluva gentleman too. Come on, we don't forget that quick. :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's the perfect matchup. The Colts and Tony Dungy are the good guys in white hats. Belichick and the Patriots are the bad guys in black hats.

So everyone except New England hopes the good guys win. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heard an interesting comment on KFAN today......if the Vikes don't sell out and are blacked out.....the NFL can also black out the second game of a double header.This week it is on CBS......New England vs. Indianapolis.

Boy would that PO a bunch of people in the Cities.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i hate the patriots.

yes they cheated

but brady and his recievers are awsome. it seems they cant be stopped.

colts shoulda won


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

hunter121390 said:


> i hate the patriots.
> 
> colts shoulda won


HAAAHHHHHHHHHAAAA PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Boooooooooo Patriots

Go STEELERS :rock:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Total cheaters, they have lost alot of respect. Here's a quote from yesterdays yahoo's Andy Behren " Hmm. Chad Pennington's in-helmet headset apparently isn't working in New England. How strange and totally unexpected. "
Typical of Belicheat and Braggy's organization.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

:laugh: Are you kidding ME wow the Jets are the biggest bunch of crybabies. Alot more about spygate may come out soon, did you know the Jets in the 06 season were asked to take THEIR CAMERA off the field, and at the time the Patriots brass was told it was leagal!!??

No I dont think you knew that, the Patriots did not fight the cheating charge because it was too much of a distraction during the season. Wait till the offseason and the truth will come out we may also get our first round pick back.

SOOOO Quityer*****in


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

either way the patriots still suck

anywho. how about them dolphins. finally got a win.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Bore.224 said:


> :laugh: Are you kidding ME wow the Jets are the biggest bunch of crybabies. Alot more about spygate may come out soon, did you know the Jets in the 06 season were asked to take THEIR CAMERA off the field, and at the time the Patriots brass was told it was leagal!!??
> 
> No I dont think you knew that, the Patriots did not fight the cheating charge because it was too much of a distraction during the season. Wait till the offseason and the truth will come out we may also get our first round pick back.
> 
> SOOOO Quityer*****in


Homer... :wink:


----------

